# Barley & Weight gain, effective?



## vicm2509 (27 July 2007)

Im just wondering if anyone has fed barley for weight gain and if it has had the desired effect?

Baron is fed alfa oil, speedibeet, corn oil &amp; Pink Powder.

He is starting to loose weight and just wanted something to fatten him up a little. I dont really need to use a mix/cubes as I need to keep him on the pink powder as its the only thing ive found effective for his loose droppings so im reluctant to take him off it. Hes lost his weight quite quickly due to just over a week of box rest as he was in on his own and very bored as hes used to being out 24/7 in the summer.

Also if barley is effective, which is the best form to feed it? I was thinking of getting the micronised stuff i.e barley rings.


----------



## OrangeEmpire (27 July 2007)

Barley sent my horse nuts! I use either Baileys No4 conditioning cubes or Allen&amp;Page Calm and Condition. Baileys also do a cube called Outshine that might help...but then you said you don't want to be using cubes?


----------



## soph21 (27 July 2007)

my friend is struggling to keep weight on her TBx and our friend suggested 'Barley Rings' apparently they are brill and she feeds them to her stallion, my friend was just a bit worried as barley can hype some horses up!!!


----------



## vicm2509 (27 July 2007)

I tried both of those last year and they didnt really have much of an effect on him.

He was fed oats all through the winter which didnt send him nuts so I was hoping the barley wouldnt either as they have a slower energy release but are higher in fat than oats.


----------



## Maesfen (27 July 2007)

Barley Rings will certainly help with weight gain; I feed them soaked for a while then drain off any excess water.  You could also feed micronised flaked barley, it would adapt to your feed very well and would be damped down by the speedibeet.  Also, Bailey's Number One is excellent for weight gain and you are already feeding what they recommend to feed with it.


----------



## Bossanova (27 July 2007)

Moon loves micronised barley, is the only cereal she tolerates and it seems to have helped her weight. She wont eat the rings though. 
Also try Baileys no. 1 and Badminton horse feeds triple top up


----------



## vicm2509 (27 July 2007)

Ive just had a look at Baileys No1 and that looks like another option. Wheat is even higher in fat that barley isnt it?


----------



## dianchi (27 July 2007)

Barley is non-heating!
The barley rings are nice to feed as you can soak them hot or cold!


----------



## exracemad (27 July 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
 Baileys also do a cube called Outshine that might help...but then you said you don't want to be using cubes? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Jack hated that, he just spat it out (and wasn't exactly cheap enough to do that!). It actually looks and smells like dog food i think! lol

We usually feed baileys no.4 and alfa-a on maximum quantities with soya oil for skinny one, and it seems to do the trick. And it doesn't send him nutty.  But couldn't get hold of it recently so he has been on D&amp;H pasture mix, which may be why he feels so well?  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 But it has kept the weight on him.

ETS: and sugr beet in the winter. Ron gets the same just lower quantities as he is a fairly good doer.


----------



## MillionDollar (27 July 2007)

The best thing I have ever fed horses for them to gain weight (and very quickly) is boiled barley, sugarbeet and vegetable oil. I boiled the barley myself so it is such a cheap feed. I gave 3 feeds a day of-

1 scoop of boiled barley
1 scoop of sugarbeet
1 tablespoon of vegetable oil

I used this on my fizzy Clydesdale x TB and my WB with great success!


----------



## TGM (27 July 2007)

I feed micronised flaked barley to my old mare and it really helps keep weight on and works out very cost-effective.  The micronisation process is meant to increase the digestibility of the starch in the barley.  Some horses are allergic to barley, though, whilst some heat up on it - so it's a case of trial and error to see if it suits your horse.

Edited to add: Of course if you are looking for weight gain then you need to supply ad lib hay/haylage as well, but I'm sure you know that!


----------



## vicm2509 (27 July 2007)

[ QUOTE ]

Edited to add: Of course if you are looking for weight gain then you need to supply ad lib hay/haylage as well, but I'm sure you know that! 

[/ QUOTE ]

He gets ad lib hay when he is in, goes through about 3/4 bale a day.

I think I will go for the barley and see what happens. If it works I guess it will be the most cost effective option.

How much would I need to feed in order for it to have effect? He is 600kg (approx) and a little underweight. Or does it say on the bag? Only the oats dont which is why I ask.

Thanks for all the help everyone


----------



## ClaireT (27 July 2007)

If I need to put weight on something I add barley cubes, Dodson &amp; Horrells Build Up Mix and also Blue Chip which I have found brilliant for helping them get the best from their food.


----------

